# [EVDL] EVIL bus info



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 11 Dec 2009 at 18:02, Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> 
> > Where can one read on details about "Evil bus"?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is a link to an 05 version http://www.evdl.org/lib/index.html scroll 
down to battery management.

There was recently a big discussion on the EVTech list, I think John 
Lussmeyer has the latest version on his website somewhere but I seem to have 
lost the link.

Rush
Tucson AZ
www.TEVA2.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Victor Tikhonov" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, December 11, 2009 7:02 PM
Subject: [EVDL] EVIL bus info


> Folks,
>
> Where can one read on details about "Evil bus"? I keep telling people
> who call and ask me that this comm. bus exist and has been proven to
> work, but can't forward or point to any source of such info. Any links
> to EVDL archives or to other places where it is described?
>
> Thanks in advance,
>
> Victor
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Collin Kidder wrote:
> > I could find the specs on it but the question I'd really like to ask Lee
> > Hart:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush wrote:
> > This is a link to an 05 version http://www.evdl.org/lib/index.html scroll
> > down to battery management.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Collin Kidder wrote:
> > Why did we need a new bus spec? What was wrong with canbus that you
> > wouldn't want to use it? Was it price? Complexity? I ask because it
> > seems to be counter productive to fragment the landscape like this. If
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I designed EviBus years ago, when I needed a way for EV components to
> talk to each other. None of the other common buses were isolated, or had
> anything close to the amount of noise immunity needed in a 100KW EV.
>
> Initially, it was just an on/off signalling bus. Individual chargers
> (one per battery) could send a "charging/done" signal to a dashboard
> indicator. Then we used it to send low-speed serial data on battery
> voltage, charger current, temperature, etc.
>
> Evibus is intended as something an order of magnitude simpler, cheaper,
> lower power, and more noise immune than CANbus etc. Others were
> interested in using it as well, so there were lots of discussions. They
> suffered from the usual creeping feature-itis (gotta be faster, gotta
> have more features, etc.) that inevitably drove the price and complexity
> up. In the end, everyone who implemented it went their own way.
>
> I plan to have another "go" at it for my Battery Balancer. Maybe if I
> can demonstrate that it works without all the "features", people will be
> more likely to give it a try.
>
> --
> Lee A. Hart | The nice thing about
> 814 8th Ave N | standards is that
> Sartell MN 56377 | there are so many
> leeahart earthlink.net | to choose from.
> ______________________________________________
>

Lee, I want to Thank-You, When I read your E-Mails the words bring me
back to reality. Your Explanations are so "Sensible", Even your Spelling and
Grammar are demonstrative of "Good" English. (Which as a retired educator, I
must say, "I appreciate !" ) And Lastly, your Signature Block and the COOL
(And MEANINGFUL) phrases always bring a smile!
Of course my 6 line "Advertisement" irritates some...
Regards,

Dennis Miles, (Director)
Electric Vehicle Technical Institute Inc.
Tampa Bay Region, Florida, USA
Phone (863) 289 - 0690
Our Politicians need to realize that the EV Infrastructure they want to
build for recharging, which we all did at home, also needs to include EV
Service Shops, for maintaining all the new EV drivers, who aren't going to
be Hobbyists, like we were.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091212/1b25e4e0/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > Collin Kidder wrote:
> >> I could find the specs on it but the question I'd really like to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Sat, Dec 12, 2009 at 5:06 PM, Roger Heuckeroth


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > How are the car companies dealing with this? From things I read it
> > appears that they still are using CanBus on most of the OEM EV Parts.
> > Could you handle the noise by simply using band pass filters?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Collin Kidder wrote:
> > 1. Isn't canbus meant for noise immunity? Isn't that the point of the
> > differential layout of the bus?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis Miles wrote:
> > Lee, I want to Thank-You. When I read your E-Mails the words bring me
> > back to reality. Your Explanations are so "Sensible", Even your Spelling and
> > Grammar are demonstrative of "Good" English. (Which as a retired educator, I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > How are the car companies dealing with this? From things I read it
> > appears that they still are using CanBus on most of the OEM EV Parts.
> > Could you handle the noise by simply using band pass filters?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > > How are the car companies dealing with this? From things I read it
> > > appears that they still are using CanBus on most of the OEM EV Parts.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Collin K wrote:
> > Well, to be fair, a large amount of the noise you were seeing when you
> > first constructed evilbus was because you were using a DC setup. AC
> > motors/controllers are IMNSHO much better in every way but price.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Collin K wrote:
> > > Well, to be fair, a large amount of the noise you were seeing when you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis Miles wrote:
> 
> >> Note that CANbus is a *downgraded* version of industrial RS-485.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Collin K wrote:
> > > Well, to be fair, a large amount of the noise you were seeing when you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > But consider this: The car companies are well known for cutting corners
> > wherever they can to save money. They might use expensive filtering on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Victor Tikhonov wrote:
> > Not to start CAN vs RS485 debate, but this is not valid statement Lee.
> > It's not a fair comparison. CAN defines the protocol AND the physical
> > properties. RS-485 is just the physical spec. On RS-485 you need to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Evan Tuer wrote:
> > I have worked for a long time on the PSA EVs - there are lots of these
> > in Europe, something like 20,000 were made. There is quite a lot of
> > care taken to reduce electrical noise, and this is apparent in that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------

